# Pain with clomid



## LA2015 (May 20, 2015)

I was just wondering if anyone has tried clomid and gotten pain with it? I've just tired my first round and finished last week but last night and this morning I've had such bad pains hoping this is normal....


----------



## stelmat (Feb 1, 2014)

What point are you at in your cycle?  I had awful pain on my 6th round of clomid, I had a cramp type of pain for a week before I ovulated and then very sharp ovulation pains for a day.  I do usually feel ov but not normally like that.  I did get a positive test after that cycle, although it turned out to be a chemical.


----------



## LA2015 (May 20, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. I'm at day 14


----------



## babydust4me21 (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm on my first cycle of clomid and I have had pains too. I had what seemed to be really horrid PMT symptoms while I was taking the pills and for a few days after. I then started feeling pain which I assumed was ovulation pain around day14-18. I'm now cd23 and I just feel so emotional and still getting pain but more crampy and not all the time. My breasts are agony feel so full and heavy and some days it feels like I just want to take my bra off as it's so uncomfortable. So you're not alone!!

Xx


----------



## stelmat (Feb 1, 2014)

Day 14 would be about right for pains relating to ovulation.  Fingers crossed it is a nice juicy egg!  If it gets worse then call your fertility nursing team, have you had any monitoring scans?


----------



## babydust4me21 (Jan 14, 2013)

I got a follicle scan on day 10 which showed 3 follicles 18, 23 and 24 which I believe is good so fingers crossed but I'm trying not to think too much about it being the first cycle and all but it makes no difference the 2ww is always agonising. I got day 21 bloods done on Monday which was 67.6 which I presume means the pills are working and I had to get day 23 bloods done as well today which I should get the results of tomorrow


----------



## LA2015 (May 20, 2015)

Ahh that's good that I'm not alone (not good that you have the pains and emotions) I phoned my doctors receptions it and she just said if they get worse go to a&e I was hoping for confirmation that it was normal or to be expected. I'm not getting any scans or anything just a blood test on day 21


----------



## babydust4me21 (Jan 14, 2013)

It's definitely normal side effects you're getting. Pain and PMT symptoms are par for the course I believe but definitely if it gets really extreme I'd be seeing about it x


----------



## LA2015 (May 20, 2015)

I will do thank you x


----------



## littlem13 (Jun 27, 2016)

I'm on day 15 today and I'm getting lots of crampy feelings, I haven't had anything like this before so can only put it down to the Clomid. Hoping for a big fat egg


----------



## LA2015 (May 20, 2015)

It's the only positive you can take fingers crossed x


----------



## babydust4me21 (Jan 14, 2013)

Well round 1 of clomid unsuccessful AF showed her ugly face tonight. Gutted but pick myself up dust myself off ready for round 2 starting Wednesday.  Another rollercoaster month of emotions xx


----------



## LA2015 (May 20, 2015)

Ahh I'm so sorry to hear, positive thoughts for the next round xx


----------

